# How long until the strike is over?



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Whats the longest your Rhom hasn't eaten for...
I've had my big guy for 5 days now and I've tried Sole,Cod,Raw Tiger Shrimp and Smelt....
He does a pass by and that's about it....I know it takes time and patience but it will be a relief when he eats...then I will know that his insides are healthy...
Your thoughts?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah patience is the key, although i dont own a rhom, but 5 days is nothing, i've heard about rhoms going on strike for months. He's a new addition and is just getting used to his surroundings, try feeding at night time with the lights out, more likely he will eat like this.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^ Murph's right bro.

You stated you've had the Rhom 5 days or so, and 5 days is nothing to worry about.
When I brought home my current Diamond Rhom over a year ago, the b*stard didn't eat for about 6 or 7 weeks.








I think recovering from the move and the new surroundings was more frusterating for me than it was him! I can understand your concern because we've all been there. But seriously it's nothing to worry about.

Like Murph said just keep trying every other day or so. Maybe even every 3rd day. Be sure to try with the lights off. Some fish are just more comfortable in the dim light. My rhom example only eats when the timer kicks in and the lights go out. Sometimes they are pretty picky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

My big guy isnt eatting either but I am not worried at all. My Geryi went 2 months and my small 4" BDR went 4 months before I gave in and bought him feeders. Wish I hadnt but he was already skinny when I bought him. It then took me 3 more months to get him to eat a small piece of shrimp. He prefers superworms :laughs: and still barely touches his shrimp or smelt! Picky little buggars they can be. Just be patient


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

You could also try soaking the food in Seachem Garlic Guard...that may get him started eating sooner than later.
Here is some info on the product - Seachem Garlic Guard


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My rhom has gone 3 or 4 months and you couldnt really notice a difference. I had a 9" brandtii that went 6+ months when I finally gave in and got him some feeders...dude was razor thing and so weak he couldnt catch them...I had to not only cut the tails but slice their belly so they could hardly move...then he could catch them and eat them. After that experience...I never had another problem with him eating frozen catfish...or anything else I fed him. He would absolutely destroy anything and everything before it even hit the water. I have some videos of him feeding somewhere...dude was crazy.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

so...would you recommend feeders to get him used to eating in his new home...and then go to frozen?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

glockner99 said:


> so...would you recommend feeders to get him used to eating in his new home...and then go to frozen?


No...because once he eats feeders in is unlikely he will eat frozen or fresh again.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

glockner99 said:


> Whats the longest your Rhom hasn't eaten for...
> I've had my big guy for 5 days now and I've tried Sole,Cod,Raw Tiger Shrimp and Smelt....
> He does a pass by and that's about it....I know it takes time and patience but it will be a relief when he eats...then I will know that his insides are healthy...
> Your thoughts?


Whats a big rhom? A 14"+ rhoms will be able to go along time with no food assuming it was healthy and a good weight before.
I probably wouldnt even try to feed a new large rhom within 5 days and deffinitly wouldnt try that many types of food. My reds have went 2 weeks no food easily, but a large rhom will be fine for a month or two no problem. Id mayby try to feed it once a week not daily like it seems your trying to do. I wouldnt do feeders untill a bit after. I doubt there would be a problem getting them back on frozen liek murphy is saying assuming they accepted it before with no problems


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Not like I really need to repeat what has already been said but, although not a Rhom, my 8 inch reds usually only get fed once a week which has been their curriculum for the past year or so. I wouldn't start worrying just yet. As time goes by continue to introduce food to him, if he doesn't eat it, try again the following day.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree ^^^^^^^ eventually he'll eat :nod:


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

When i got my 6" rhom ,I fed him like 3 days after getting him and he ate. He'll eat everyday but know i feed every other day. I feed him non live food but once in a while i'll throw in a convict and then 2-3 days later i'll throw in some shrimp and he eats as soon as it hit the water. Try different food and see what he'll eat. I soak mine in nourish,maybe that helps.You can also try soaking it in garlic.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well...The Strike is Over!! Raw UnCooked Jumbo Tiger Shrimp barely makes it to the bottom before it's gone! 8 days it took..Now he'll eat one Jumbo Shrimp everyday! My Big Boy eats it in one gulp...no chewing ..no mess... Time to try some variety....


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

my gdr ate the first night (3 feeders) last time he'll have them, i feed shrimp, beefheart, tilapia, with vitachem by boyds,,,,,


----------

